# Varro and Siren



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

These were taken this Sunday at training.

Siren is getting ready for the WPBTCA nationals and we are working on he Obedience then I send her for a bite. This is a new helper that we are breaking in so he gave Siren some bad bites. He also was worried she was going to bite him in the butt because she is so fast and low to the ground. We had to assure him she would come up to the sleeve. lol






Varro learning the bark and hold, he is doing so well!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice !!!! Way to go. Siren and Varro are good looking doggies


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

great video's, lol. funny about your new helper lol that would be ONE way of breaking him in, lol.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I had never seen siren in action she is a beauty and she is so explosive wow !!


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

It still cracks me up that Siren barks the whole way through. lol.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Bangin, Lisa!!


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Great work! Siren sure does suit her name well.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Mach0 said:


> Nice !!!! Way to go. Siren and Varro are good looking doggies


:cheers: aint that the truth.......:clap:


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

great vids Lisa! you can see the helper was worried!! Siren sure is a loud mouth, Sandy can always tell when Im watching her videos.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

At training they said my van sounds like a bunch of rabid monkeys! LMAO Barca, Varro, and Siren all scream while we are doing bite work and my van rocks back and fourth and they really sound like howler monkeys! It's a pit bull thang! 

Dave I miss you guys! give love to your family for me and hug Bob. I really need to make it back out pretty soon, Siren misses your dock!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Oh man, the pups scream too? thats awesome


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah Siren has some strong genetics lol Next Sunday I will have to take video of the dogs in the van screaming.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Varro is funny. He doesn't want to let go you can see he's in love with the sleeve did you use the E collar to get him to out a few times? LOL at pick him up. These little dogs are still heavy I know LOL. Good job Lisa Siren looks awesome !!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

When he did not let go the first time we used the collar, then Kevin yelled at me for stringing him up too quick and had me pick him up to out him. Yeah I always get a good workout on Sunday's.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

performanceknls said:


> When he did not let go the first time we used the collar, then Kevin yelled at me for stringing him up too quick and had me pick him up to out him. Yeah I always get a good workout on Sunday's.


I thought I saw him use it the first time. He's a young dog so he's still learning how to channel his drive levels but he has a good amount of drive you can see that. I want to see more of Barca


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Awesome vids, i love how much you do for these dogs. Its hard to find people now in days that truly understand these dogs and are willing to work them properly. I know this is a bit off topic but speaking of which did you ever decide what you were going to do with your idea of hog hunting as a business?


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

"Aww he's not heavy, he's just a little baby pit bull!":rofl:

I always watch your vids with a huge grin the whole way through. Mainly because you guys are awesome to watch but partly because Siren just won't shut up!

Great work and thanks for the vids!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Hands down! Varro is one sexy bulldog! I absolutely love seeing the dogs working!!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Awesome work! Love your dogs


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

I could only dream of being able to reach that level of bulldog performance


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

man siren has some speed, she looks amazing!!!!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Lmao Siren sounds like she is being slaughtered the whole time! They are looking amazing as usual


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Haha I showed my sister siren and gargamel was running around looking for her. Makes me wonder what she was saying!! lol


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I really like siren do you have any more footage or photos?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks guys!



KMdogs said:


> Awesome vids, i love how much you do for these dogs. Its hard to find people now in days that truly understand these dogs and are willing to work them properly. I know this is a bit off topic but speaking of which did you ever decide what you were going to do with your idea of hog hunting as a business?


I am still looking into it hogs are getting crazy over here.



aus_staffy said:


> "Aww he's not heavy, he's just a little baby pit bull!":rofl:
> 
> I always watch your vids with a huge grin the whole way through. Mainly because you guys are awesome to watch but partly because Siren just won't shut up!
> 
> Great work and thanks for the vids!


Yes she never shuts up! lol



ames said:


> Haha I showed my sister siren and gargamel was running around looking for her. Makes me wonder what she was saying!! lol


:rofl: We need a dog to human translator


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> I really like siren do you have any more footage or photos?


I have a ton of stuff on my you tube channel I am customk9performance Here is some other video's

Agility










More Schutzhund









Fun stuff





Her Sch 1


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Im going to be following Varro closely, he seems like hes going to do extremely well.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Great nerves I love her speed


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks David she is something special!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Dang Varro is coming along nicely!The older he gets the more and more I'm liking him.And Siren is well Siren. Nothing wrong that girl!


----------

